# Bcy-x for a crossbow string?



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

tag


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't see why not as long as you get the finished diameter correct for the bow. Next time I go to work, Wednesday, I'm going to measure center and end serving for every company we carry. I'll make a list and post them in my string making thread.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Go to vvthese linksvv with your question.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=46
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=311


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you huntinsker! That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

this is from my experence, i purchased a cross bow no name. sighted it in shot fairly accurate, than made some strings out of 452x. that thing shot all over the place. o.k. purchased a nice 10 point, than called the factory they told me that if i did not use the same meterial, same serving, same strand count ect my warranty was void.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

edthearcher said:


> this is from my experence, i purchased a cross bow no name. sighted it in shot fairly accurate, than made some strings out of 452x. that thing shot all over the place. o.k. purchased a nice 10 point, than called the factory they told me that if i did not use the same meterial, same serving, same strand count ect my warranty was void.


Tenpoint uses Brownell materials. They use d75 for the string material and Brownell 150 Kite string with a .036” diameter for the center serving. I believe Brownell just has the Kite string listed as Crossbow serving on their website. Not sure what they use on the end serving.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> Tenpoint uses Brownell materials. They use d75 for the string material and Brownell 150 Kite string with a .036” diameter for the center serving. I believe Brownell just has the Kite string listed as Crossbow serving on their website. Not sure what they use on the end serving.


mine i believe they told me had BCY on it,


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

edthearcher said:


> mine i believe they told me had BCY on it,


They say in their FAQs that they use the Brownell Kite line for center serving. I found this in their newest manual. It's their string/cable part numbers, the material they use and the strand counts.

Part # (Strings ) Length Materials
HCA-115 37.5'' D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-119 36.625'' Fast Flight - 30 strands
HCA-11607 34.5'' D-75 - 30 strands
HCA-11712 33.875'' D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-11813 37.125'' 8190G - 44 strands
HCA-12008 35.625'' incl. 2'' loops 452X - 40 strands
HCA-12014 32.1875'' D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12110 30.75'' D-75 - 30 strands
HCA-12112 32'' D-75 - 30 strands
HCA-12112-R 32'' D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12115-P 32'' D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12015-O 32.1875'' D-97 - 28 strands
WRA182 37.875'' D-75 - 28 strands
WRA183 34.5'' D-75 - 30 strands
HCA-13215-O 34'' D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-13215-P 34'' D-97 - 28 strands
Part # (Cables ) Length Materials
HCA-12307 16.625'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-124 21.5'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-12514 19.6875'' D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12612 16.875'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-12710 13.75'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-12813 19.8125'', 11'' yoke 8190G - 40 strands
HCA-12912 13.625'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
HCA-12912-R 13.625'', 12'' yoke D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12915-P 19.625'', 12'' yoke D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-12015-O 19.6875'', 5'' hard yoke D-97 - 28 strands
WRA162 21.825'', 12'' yoke D-75 - 28 strands
WRA163 16.625'', 12'' yoke D-75 – 28 strands
HCA-13315-O 23.875'', 5'' hard yoke D-97 - 28 strands
HCA-13315-P 23.875'', 5'' hard yoke D-97 - 28 strands

You can find that at this link, http://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/downloads/10/2015-general-crossbow-owners-manual/ Page 17. Looks like a mix of both.


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Ta2guru13 said:


> Thank you!


I put measurements of xbow string/cable serving diameters in my string making thread. I measured 1-2 bows from every brand that we carry at work.


----------

